# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  lf collapsible shovel info

## dadjokes

I'm looking to buy a collapsible shovel but when I dig into reviews online, all the shovels seem like ****. Anyone have a shovel they used a couple times that can attest to it being durable?

----------


## BlueberryHill

> I'm looking to buy a collapsible shovel but when I dig into reviews online, all the shovels seem like ****. Anyone have a shovel they used a couple times that can attest to it being durable?


Find a real military entrenching tool, there's a surplus store just north of Worcester where I bought mine; Metrowest Surplus. Get the real thing, not a knockoff.

----------


## dadjokes

> Find a real military entrenching tool, there's a surplus store just north of Worcester where I bought mine; Metrowest Surplus. Get the real thing, not a knockoff.


thanks, I'll get off amazon and find something real. appreciate it.

----------


## mtyler11

> I'm looking to buy a collapsible shovel but when I dig into reviews online, all the shovels seem like ****. Anyone have a shovel they used a couple times that can attest to it being durable?



Like Glenn said, e-tool for dirt.  Only GI issue.  Find a surplus store or I got this one on Amazon.  Something to look for (even in a surplus store) is if it has an NSN on the shaft.  There are plenty of cheap clones out there.  I've see surplus for as little as $15 to as much as $60.  Most are $30 range.  The fake ones are usually Aluminum.  

For snow, I like this model.  An e-tool does not work very well for snow unless it's compacted ice.

----------


## broken1

Never found a tri-fold I liked, GI or otherwise. I went with this kit from hi-lift:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0017TB9Q2/ 

Heavy, but effective. Lots of solutions to lots of problems.

----------

